# RD's Neighbor



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Stopped through Tuscaloosa last night. Me & RDWD met up with him & had some dinner & beers. Classic stand up guy I tell ya. Couldn't ask for better. :rockn:

Thanks dude.... You're the man.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Awesome time.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I had a great time. Thanks for the hospitality. I wouldn't have expected any less. Made to Jackson,Al this afternoon. One more stop tomorrow and back to baton rouge.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

It's great that you guys could meet up.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That's awesome guys. There are some really great people on this forum.....:bigok:


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

So is RDs Neighbor, RDWD's neighbor??


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I think so ?????


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

no, he's not.
he just neighbor to a dude he likes named RD.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ That's correct. Actually, I am RDWD's neighbor. haha... Which is what made it so confusing when he signed up. But apparently he has a neighbor names RD as well.. :rockn:


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ That's correct. Actually, I am RDWD's neighbor. haha... Which is what made it so confusing when he signed up. But apparently he has a neighbor names RD as well.. :rockn:


Correct


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Don't lie you know you wanna be my neighbor :greddy2:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> That's awesome guys. There are some really great people on this forum.....:bigok:


After reading RDWD's reply, I'm beginning to think someone people here may be a little TOO friendly


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Big D said:


> After reading RDWD's reply, I'm beginning to think someone people here may be a little TOO friendly


There's a lot of love around here for a bunch of beer drinking, hell raising ,four wheeler riding ******** and coona--'s.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

RDWD said:


> Don't lie you know you wanna be my neighbor :greddy2:


"I like um dumb, so we both F'd up" lmao. That was hilarious. 

Inside joke..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDs Neighbor said:


> "I like um dumb, so we both F'd up" lmao. That was hilarious.
> 
> Inside joke..


HHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA You know he's been cut off since then b/c of that coment... :nutkick: :bigok: :bigok:


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> HHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA You know he's been cut off since then b/c of that coment... :nutkick: :bigok: :bigok:


I thought it was a heads up play. 

I laughed for half the nite after y'all dropped me off.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd like to meet up with the creators of MIMB one day too.. maybe next time I make a trip to Atlanta to see my mom and sister, I will let ya'll know so we can meet up somewhere...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just hollar we'll get together.


----------

